# BMI Requirements for Medical and Med info?



## EastonPacman (22 Jul 2019)

I finished writing my CFAT 3 weeks ago and have my Medical and Interview next week. I have been running and weight lifting like crazy to try and get into shape for the military for the last 2 months or so. I can easily run 3km and can lift about 60 pounds as of right now. 

I am a little scared of my medical because of two reasons;

1. I am a woman, but i am not super thin. I've always been athletic and had muscle on me, but by the standards of the BMI chart, I am classified as overweight. (even though i am able to run high distances and lift quite a bit). My question is: Does this matter? will i be denied entry because my BMI doesn't fall into a "healthy" range.

2. I have had general anxiety and depression for about 11 years now, I have been on meds and was formally diagnosed about 5 years ago. My anxiety and depression have never really interfered with my daily life since starting my meds, and i would like to think i have really good control over it. I've never had an incident where i have been formed or hospitalized within our healthcare system for it. My question is: How do they gauge if you are mentally fit to be enrolled? I am going for MHR, so im not going to be going through high stressful situations like the combat trades would be going through. I did speak to my doctor about this and he didn't seem to have any concerns about my medical or about me joining, but this question has been embedded in my mind for the last 2 months.

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## gcclarke (22 Jul 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> I finished writing my CFAT 3 weeks ago and have my Medical and Interview next week. I have been running and weight lifting like crazy to try and get into shape for the military for the last 2 months or so. I can easily run 3km and can lift about 60 pounds as of right now.
> 
> I am a little scared of my medical because of two reasons;
> 
> ...



BMI isn't a factor on the medical. 

Depression and Anxiety severe enough to require prescription medication to treat it likely will be.


----------



## EastonPacman (22 Jul 2019)

When you indicate it will be a problem, does this mean that i may just need to go through an extra step or two (like getting my doctor to sign off on it) or does it mean i wont be eligible?

As well, do i need to disclose this information to them at the time of my medical or can i keep it to myself if i know it shouldn't pose an issue?


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Jul 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> When you indicate it will be a problem, does this mean that i may just need to go through an extra step or two (like getting my doctor to sign off on it) or does it mean i wont be eligible?
> 
> As well, do i need to disclose this information to them at the time of my medical or can i keep it to myself if i know it shouldn't pose an issue?



You may be required to have you submit additional information from your family MD.

You WILL be required to disclose your complete past medical history. Even if you don't think it's an issue for you - that's not your call.


----------



## EastonPacman (22 Jul 2019)

I am not sure if you can answer this, but i have a few friends that are currently enrolled in the forces, they have told me that as long as an MD can confirm that there will be no repercussions of me joining an environment like this, and can sign off on it, then i should be cleared to go? 

I really hate that this is an barrier i may have to get over to do something i really want to do. Do they also take note of your temperament and mental condition while you are in there to do the medical? I know all of this is individual based and such, but im getting nervous. I also know the trade i chose to be processed for is in super high demand right now, does that have any factor in all of this?


----------



## OblivionKnight (22 Jul 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> I am not sure if you can answer this, but i have a few friends that are currently enrolled in the forces, they have told me that as long as an MD can confirm that there will be no repercussions of me joining an environment like this, and can sign off on it, then i should be cleared to go?
> 
> I really hate that this is an barrier i may have to get over to do something i really want to do. Do they also take note of your temperament and mental condition while you are in there to do the medical? I know all of this is individual based and such, but im getting nervous. I also know the trade i chose to be processed for is in super high demand right now, does that have any factor in all of this?



The medical is very thorough and you will be asked questions about your mental health and past treatments if applicable. I had my medical recently and it was very detailed and included questions about physical and mental health. 

As for the first question, when the medical technician required additional clarification regarding aspects of my health, I was provided a form that had to be completed by my family physician. Once complete, my medical file was forwarded for review. Essentially, although your MD may provide confirmation of health status, your medical file would still have to be reviewed. That's as far as I know.


----------



## EastonPacman (22 Jul 2019)

OblivionKnight said:
			
		

> The medical is very thorough and you will be asked questions about your mental health and past treatments if applicable. I had my medical recently and it was very detailed and included questions about physical and mental health.



May i ask for some examples of what type of stuff they asked you?


----------



## OblivionKnight (22 Jul 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> May i ask for some examples of what type of stuff they asked you?



Unfortunately I'm uncertain as to whether I'm permitted to divulge that information. Perhaps a CAF member can chime in.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Jul 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> I am not sure if you can answer this, but i have a few friends that are currently enrolled in the forces, they have told me that as long as an MD can confirm that there will be no repercussions of me joining an environment like this, and can sign off on it, then i should be cleared to go?



Your friends do not know what they are talking about. The overly simple answer is that the only "MD" whose confirmation matters is that of the Recruiting Medical Officer (RMO).  This is a senior military physician (in Ottawa?) who will review the file sent to him and based on the results of the enrolment medical (where you were examined by a Med Tech, or a Physician's Assistant, or a Physician - all employed by the CF) as well as any additional information requested if needed of health professionals who may have seen and treated you prior to the medical will confirm (or change) the "medical category" assigned by the person who performed your medical.

The "medical category" system is explained at https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/corporate/policies-standards/medical-standards-military-occupations/medical-category-system.html

In response to your specific query the factors that would be looked at would be Geographical or "G" and Occupational or "O".  In determining the appropriate category to assign an applicant, the person conducting the examination and the RMO will have detailed guidelines to follow in addition to the simple explanations given in the reference I provided.  You can read what G2 O2 would entail because that would be the category that you would have to meet as it is the Common Enrolment Medication Standard regardless of the occupation you are applying for.



> Common Enrolment Medical Standard
> 
> 16. A Common Enrolment Medical Standard (CEMS) is required for recruit candidates in order to ensure that they remain eligible for assignment to the widest range of MOSIDs. All Reg Force and P Res applicants must initially meet this minimum standard, although they may require a more stringent (higher) standard to enter/be assigned to some MOSIDs. The CEMS is:  V4 CV3 H2 G2 O2 A5
> 
> or 4/3/2/2/2/5


----------



## EastonPacman (22 Jul 2019)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Your friends do not know what they are talking about. The overly simple answer is that the only "MD" whose confirmation matters is that of the Recruiting Medical Officer (RMO).  This is a senior military physician (in Ottawa?) who will review the file sent to him and based on the results of the enrolment medical (where you were examined by a Med Tech, or a Physician's Assistant, or a Physician - all employed by the CF) as well as any additional information requested if needed of health professionals who may have seen and treated you prior to the medical will confirm (or change) the "medical category" assigned by the person who performed your medical.
> 
> The "medical category" system is explained at https://www.canada.ca/en/department-national-defence/corporate/policies-standards/medical-standards-military-occupations/medical-category-system.html
> 
> In response to your specific query the factors that would be looked at would be Geographical or "G" and Occupational or "O".  In determining the appropriate category to assign an applicant, the person conducting the examination and the RMO will have detailed guidelines to follow in addition to the simple explanations given in the reference I provided.  You can read what G2 O2 would entail because that would be the category that you would have to meet as it is the Common Enrolment Medication Standard regardless of the occupation you are applying for.



As per my understanding of your comment, I am still eligible as long as i fall into the correct "G" and "O" factors after my medical assessment has been completed?


----------



## mariomike (22 Jul 2019)

EastonPacman said:
			
		

> I have had general anxiety and depression for about 11 years now, I have been on meds and was formally diagnosed about 5 years ago.



For reference to the discussion,

Anxiety/OCD/meds (merged) 
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13409.225
11 pages.

The Depression / Anti Depressants Merged Thread  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13192.250
17 pages.

As always, medical decisions are made by Recruiting Medical Officers.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces.


----------

